# Webmail administration

## souperdad

I am looking for a web based email administration app for end users. Basically I am hosting a number of websites including email using qmail, vpopmail and squirrelmail. What I'm looking for is a web based utility that will enable an administrator for each of the virtual domains to login and create new email address on their own, change their passwords, etc. 

Does anyone know of a good program for this. I've taken a look at webmin but from what I can tell it's not really geared for end-users but more for administrators.

----------

## BlackEdder

Well there is a professional package cpanel: http://www.cpanel.net/dist.cgi . And when I search for open source alternatives I found:

http://www.vhcs.net/vhcs/en/news/index.php

http://wht.sourceforge.net/

http://unux.org/index.php?page=WebCP

----------

## souperdad

I like the looks of vhcs. It mentions in the reuirements that it needs postfix. Do you know off hand if it will work with qmail?

Also do you know if there are any packages like this that are emerge-able?

----------

## Headrush

I am not sure if it provides individual virtual domain management, but worth checking out qmail-admin. Very simple and easy.

----------

## souperdad

Yeah I checked out qmail admin already but unless I'm missing something it only allows you to modify your own personal information. I'm looking for something for a web hosting type company. Thanks anyways though

----------

## kashani

http://www.vmailmgr.org/

That might be what you're looking for. Install and intergration looks ugly, but maybe it'll be decent once you get it running. If you were running Postfix I'd say use postfixadmin as it's exactly what you're looking for.

kashani

----------

## pakman

I'm using this for many years now:

http://www.inter7.com/qmailadmin/

From the same peeps as vpopmail, does everything you're after and a whole lot more. The only thing you need to do manually is create postmaster@vhosted-domain.com and give the user the pass.

----------

## souperdad

I'm trying to use qmailadmin. It works fine but I installed using the emerge. The only problem I'm having is that none of the images load. I kow it says to move the images somewhere and that /var/log/apache2/error_log will tell you where to move them. The only thing I see in the error_log is this  

[error] [client 192.168.1.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/domain/qmailadmin, referer: http://www.domain.com/cgi-bin/qmailadmin

Where do I move the images to and what does this error message mean?

----------

## pakman

Looking at the ebuild I think you need to copy them to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/domain/qmailadmin/images.

If you create the directory with mkdir -p /var/www/localhost/htdocs/qmailadmin/images the error message should change. I think its happening because apache can't find the images but also can't find the directories it expects the images to be in and is only complaining about the latter.

----------

## souperdad

When I emerged qmailadmin it placed the images in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/qmailadmin/images. All files have the following permissions

-rw-r--r--  1 root root

----------

## pakman

What do you get if you visit http://yoursite.com/qmailadmin/images/middleleft1.png. Does that give a more useful error message from apache?

The permissions on that dir look OK, check the permissions on the qmailadmin directory above it. If its also world readable that isn't the problem.

----------

## souperdad

I get the qmailadmin login screen minus the images

----------

## pakman

Soz for slow reply, if you visit the URL for the image you get the html page ?

Whats in the apache logs?

(incidently are you using mod_rewrite for anything on that server)

----------

## friedmud

What do I log in as here?

I have the login screen... I've tried several things (including root)... what do I need to login as?

Friedmud

----------

## friedmud

Nevermind... I figured it out... I must have typed a funky password in when I set it up... I just deleted the domain and readded it with a good password.

Friedmud

----------

## acld

I've got a qmailadmin problem. I just emerged it today, and when I try to add a new mailing list i get

```

Content-Type: text/html Cache-Control: no-cache Cache-Control: no-store Pragma: no-cache Expires: Thu, 01 Dec 1994 16:00:00 GMT

```

then the qmailadmin front page, and the mailing list wasn't created.

any ideas??

----------

## friedmud

Acid... sounds like an apache problem to me.

Have you done anything weird with your apache config?  It's like you're getting an incomplete header or something.... because that text is normal... but it is HTML so it shouldn't be shown in your browser.

What do you mean the mailinglist wasn't created?  What error are you gettting?

Friedmud

----------

## acld

not getting an error, just that code up top.  

I know the mailing list isn't created because when I click on the mailing lists button under main menu it says No mailing lists to display. 

everything else with qmailadmin works fine, but the only thing I really wanted to set up was a mailing list:oops:

----------

## acld

I just checke my apache logs and found this 

```

[Tue Mar 08 06:43:32 2005] [error] [client 214.3.17.37] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/q

mailadmin', referer: http://www.snortbox.net/cgi-bin/qmailadmin/com/addmailinglistnow?newu=maillist&opt14=a&opt8

=p&user=postmaster&dom=snortbox.net&time=1110285750&Add=Add

[Tue Mar 08 06:43:32 2005] [error] [client 214.3.17.37] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.i

co

[Tue Mar 08 06:43:34 2005] [error] [client 214.3.17.37] mod_mime_magic: can't read `/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/q

mailadmin', referer: http://www.snortbox.net/cgi-bin/qmailadmin/com/showmailinglists?user=postmaster&time=111028

5750&dom=snortbox.net&

```

----------

## acld

fixed my problem. I forgot to emerge ezmlm and autoresponder. doh. :Confused: 

----------

